# Half English Bulldog/German Shepherd Pics



## Germanbulldog (Mar 14, 2018)

This is Rocky. He is a ten month old. His mother is a white English Bulldog and father is a German Shepherd


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't see Rocky. Is he camera-shy?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Boy these German Shepherd males get busy.


----------



## Germanbulldog (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The GSD really improved the Bulldog.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Boy these German Shepherd males get busy.


Not as busy as poodles!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

....Frenchmen........sigh....They remind me of th cartoon character Pepy Le Pew.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd love to see a standing side view of this pup! I must admit I did not expect this mix to work out well, but I was pleasantly surprised by the photos. Looks like the ears will stand...cute puppy.

Just reread, at 10 months maybe the ears are where they'll stay...


----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)

Germanbulldog said:


> View attachment 488001
> View attachment 487993
> View attachment 487985
> View attachment 487977


Your guy caught my attention. Meet Bernie born 4/23/20 Mom blue fawn English Bulldog, Dad White German Shepherd. 7.5 months 70+lbs and growing.


----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They amputated his tail?


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Looks like an overgrown pug! Very cute


----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> They amputated his tail?


The great debate. I didn’t see any evidence of it, thought it was the Bulldog part of him but the vet said yes.


----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)

January said:


> Looks like an overgrown pug! Very cute


Sometimes! He looks like so many different things as he grows lol. And thank you! He certainly catches a lot of attention for his looks. No one can figure him out.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> They amputated his tail?


English bulldogs have naturally bobbed tails so a good chance the dog was born that way. if it was born really funky like some are they may have docked it shorter though I guess.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

BernieMonster said:


> Sometimes! He looks like so many different things as he grows lol. And thank you! He certainly catches a lot of attention for his looks. No one can figure him out.


I meant the OPs dog but yours is very cute as well.


----------



## BernieMonster (Dec 10, 2020)

January said:


> I meant the OPs dog but yours is very cute as well.


Whoops! Totally new to this site.


----------

